# Why would you do this?



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Maybe I'm just totaly selfish but when I see stuff like this it's just :******: :******: me right off.

The guy says he's from Minot but when you click on his profile you see he's originaly from Ohio. Why on earth would you go and tell everyone where you hunt and how great it is. Your only going to ruin it for yourself and others, just look at places like Ft Peck, Milk river, the list goes on and on.

I guess it's a free county :roll:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

No it's not just you that gets ****** off. I think people like this need swift kick in the ***!

I hope his friends/hunting partners see this and chew him out!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Amen Goatboy!!
This goes for all types of hunting. Some things are just better kept to ones self.
Most of the guys who post things like that, indeed do have the best intentions, but fail to realize the significance of posting locations on the internet. 
Unfortunately, They will have to figure it out the hard way by having the areas they love, pounded to death! :eyeroll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

That Snoopy just ain't thinking right.....


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

i think snoopy needs to get "neutered" after reading crap like that!! then to read all the bottom feeder's posts sayin how good of a post it was! :******: :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He's probably not stupid, he just has an ego that makes him want to look like Mr. Guide. Some kind of a psychological need to want public admiration. He may have even been run off land so he would like to see wall to wall hunters for some sick revenge. Who knows what makes these people tick. Not a 150 IQ that's for darn sure.
It's nearly as disgusting as taking someone you trust to one of your favorite hunting spots only to have him take all his friends there and run everything off. They have no idea how to scout so as soon as you show them something they show it to all their friends, while thinking to themselves look at me, I know all the good spots.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm sure glad I'm not the only one who thinks this is horse$hit.
This is one thing I hate about the internet, I mean really you could post a spot on a national sight like that and the next fall have NR crawling all over the place. part of hunting is going out and finding a good place to hunt. Yea I feel like uke: and :******: at the same time when I read stuff like that on a national web sight.

Just selling out if you ask me.

Just like the guy from West Virginia that shot that giant 234 up by Watford now. I see posting it all over on the net. But he never mentions that the outfitter puts out 30 tons of feed each deer season and that all stands will be within 25 yds of a feed station. Not to hard to kill a deer when you feed those western badlands deer like that. 
And he post about the 30 tons of feed on his web sight. :******: :******:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I sent him a very interesting message via email! he asked people to email him so i did!! (i encourage others do it too) i invited him here to this site to see what our take on this subject is. i think we could get his mind changed around pretty quick-like!! I cant wait to see what he writes back to me!!! its gonna be good!! 
We got something too special here in ND for people just to take advantage of it like that so easily!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Short answer:

Egotistical idiot


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The guys a moron, like 90% of the guys who hunt out west. They dont have clueb but for sure it makes me sick to see post's like that on internet. I would drive to Minot to give this a guy a kick in the ***.. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

ND mulie hunting is too much of passion for myself and to see $hit like that just makes me all sorts of ****** off!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

all I'm going to say on this is just to agree with the subject line (why would you do this????) and keep my mouth shut.................what an idiot


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

So what's the problem? The guy simply said there were 1,259,000 acres of good hunting land in 1/4 of the state of North Dakota. Its not like he drew a map and said stand here on the X to get your deer. If it was such a despicable thing then someone needs to think about the 130,000 people that visit this site and now can read it, thanks to the OP. Merry Christmas everyone&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

he emailed back, think we both got our points across. the thing is he seems like such a nice guy. i just let him know how touchy the subject is around here and he says there is no pressure where he is from (the badlands) but if he keeps that up, things will change i'm sure. I just think internet scouting is exercising your 1st ammendment right a little too far.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

no offense but I don't think a guy from Oklahoma is going to understand the subject as much as a North Dakota resident.....it simply ****** us off


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

dont you think you are adding to the problem by posting this up here? Its not only ND res. that read this. He may have posted it up but you have now spread it. who is the idiot?

mark


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

both of you are right.......

goatbay and mark....

lock this and burry it


----------

